# Tracking dog



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone needing a track dog, give me a call. I will go to any surrounding county around Wharton County and in the Victoria Area. I will also track around the Menard Texas Area if I am at the ranch. 
Have found numerous deer, dog has been tracking going on 3 years. 
Will only track white tail deer, do not call about tracking a hog or exotic. 

$100 show up fee, and $100 for the find. Dog gets hooked, you pay the vet bill, Dog gets Killed its on me. 

Tommy
979-533-7728


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, i will keep it in mind when I hunt in that area.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've got a good friend who will wish he had your number the other day. 

I'm going to leave this "service" on the board since one of us will probably need his services. Since he's really only selling service and since there are no paid advertisers offering deer tracking, I think it's okay.

If the boss says differently we'll know soon enough. 

TH


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Should start another Forum like TBH, I know their are others who have some good dogs, it will only help every one. Especailly when it comes time for a dog, you never have enough numbers to call, some person may be in or out. Last year, I got called the same day for Matagorda County and for a ranch in Victoria area just out of Jackson County. I was in Llano tracking a deer, because I was already on my way to Menard, so I cut through to Llano to help a guy out. If you catch me like that the show up fee, is not charged also, because it is not out of my way.


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

*trailing dog*

Last year I got a call to go to east Tex. and within 29 minutes got a call from west Tex. and a call from south Tex. I keep other trackers phone in my phone just for that rerason.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

www.texasbloodtrackers.com


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up and for the links posted.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys not trying to be junior game warden but be careful what counties you use dogs to track in. Most east and southeast counties its illegal even to track a wounded deer. I personnaly think its BS but would hate for someone to be fined. stay safe and good luck
Jason


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

another
http://www.texastrackers.com/index.htm


----------

